# VW Mini Gol, Small Car for Little People



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

> SAO PAOLO – VW Brazil has created a special car for drivers who are under 5 feet tall.
> Volkswagen Brazil has built a subcompact car that’s smaller than the Golf, smaller even than the Polo. It’s called the Gol, and it is the entry-level vehicle for VW’s South American offerings. Here is a vehicle that would probably be too small for North American roads, but there exists a buyer for which even the Gol may be too large: little people.
> 
> With this in mind, VW Brazil has built the Mini-Gol, a little car for little people. The Mini-Gol has been scaled down by about 30-percent–overall length is down to 7.4 feet from 12.8–to better fit the proportions of a driver who’s under 5 feet tall. Inside, the dashboard, instrumentation, and seating all remain intact, albeit with a proportional downsizing to match the scale of the exterior and would-be driver.
> ...


Source: Click


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

> Here’s the first American to buy the car.


What?

It's a show piece. They haven't made it available and have not sold sold either of the TWO made to anyone.


----------



## Air-over-water (Oct 5, 2011)

*FV-QR*

Finally a real compact vehicle.


----------



## DISI 2.3T (Apr 22, 2004)

So essentially its a hopped up riding lawnmower?

Those rear tires look quite large, but overall I believe this idea may gain some traction....in the pre-teen driving department.


----------

